# r2 - r slice problems?



## kindard_ (Jan 12, 2017)

I've got a case like this:

DFr needs to be swapped with UBr, and
DBr needs to be swapped with UFr.

r2 will solve everything right? No. It will also mess up the centers.

I need help. Thanks!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 12, 2017)

You've parity; the fix is D' L' F l' U2 l' U2 x U2 l' U2 r x' U2 r' U2 l2 F' L D

Edit: I can't read; ignore this


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Jan 12, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> You've parity; the fix is D' L' F l' U2 l' U2 x U2 l' U2 r x' U2 r' U2 l2 F' L D





kindard_ said:


> I've got a case like this:
> 
> DFr needs to be swapped with UBr, and
> DBr needs to be swapped with UFr.
> ...



I don't think that is parity. Parity is the r slice, after doing an r2 move, UBr and DFr are swapped. Doing the alg leaves UFr and DBr still swapped. 

Using normal r2, you can shoot to UBr, reach the buffer. Then break into a new cycle: UFr > DBr > UFr. 

r2 (r2 F RUR' d RU'R' d' F)*3


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 12, 2017)

Some alternatives:

2U2 2F2 2R2 2F2 2U2 (not centre-safe)
z' M2 2U M2 2U2 M2 2U M2 2U2 z (centre-safe)
U' D' R2 U D 2R U' D' R2 U D 2R' (centre-safe)


----------



## kindard_ (Jan 13, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Some alternatives:
> 
> 2U2 2F2 2R2 2F2 2U2 (not centre-safe)
> z' M2 2U M2 2U2 M2 2U M2 2U2 z (centre-safe)
> U' D' R2 U D 2R U' D' R2 U D 2R' (centre-safe)





Nam Dank the Tank said:


> I don't think that is parity. Parity is the r slice, after doing an r2 move, UBr and DFr are swapped. Doing the alg leaves UFr and DBr still swapped.
> 
> Using normal r2, you can shoot to UBr, reach the buffer. Then break into a new cycle: UFr > DBr > UFr.
> 
> r2 (r2 F RUR' d RU'R' d' F)*3



Thank you! These were what I was looking for!


----------

